# Looking to adopt a tortoise in the fresno, or riverside, LA area



## terracolson (May 17, 2010)

If you have a tort up for adoption please contact me.

I have a friend that lives in Riverside and wants a tort, her husband works in Fresno every week, so any one along that road trip with a tort up for adoption.

She is not computer friendly but I will connect the 2 of you together.

Thank you

Looking for any tort, I am discouraging a Sulcata but it is her choice.

Please Pm me


----------

